# June meeting. Anyone want to host?



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

If you feel like you can host a club meeting don't hesitate PM me.

The meeting should be this coming Saturday at 1PM (June 21). But we can do it the Saturday after - June 28.

Anyone interested in hosting?

--Nikolay


----------

